# hi :)



## Avi_RB7 (31/12/14)

Hi there. I'm Avi not really a newbie to vaping but I am new to this forum. I'm interested in the vape meets and the techie stuff like RBAs. I currently have a iTazte MVP with a mini nautilus. I also have a vision spinner 2 with a KangerTech EMOW.

ciao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (31/12/14)

Hi there. Welcome . Just a curiosity ... Italian?


----------



## Alex (31/12/14)

Hi @Avi_RB7, and welcome. Please feel free to add some more info to your profile, namely your location and an avatar. And then head over to this thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/page-179 to say hi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avi_RB7 (31/12/14)

andro said:


> Hi there. Welcome . Just a curiosity ... Italian?


lol no I'm indian. I drive a Renault megane RB7.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avi_RB7 (31/12/14)

Alex said:


> Hi @Avi_RB7, and welcome. Please feel free to add some more info to your profile, namely your location and an avatar. And then head over to this thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/page-179 to say hi


it's a bit difficult on tapatalk to change all your profile info. but as soon as I can I will change it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (31/12/14)

Hey there. Welcome to the forum  enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver (31/12/14)

Avi_RB7 said:


> it's a bit difficult on tapatalk to change all your profile info. but as soon as I can I will change it



Welcome @Avi_RB7 
Nice car!

Enjoy the forum!

Vape meets are held in JHB and Cape Town every few months. The next one for JHB has not been decided on yet - but will probably be in Feb or March. 

Keep an eye on this forum: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/vape-meets-and-events/
A new thread will appear when a new meet is being planned.

Yes you are right - it's much easier to change the profile details on a browser, not Tapatalk. If you are on a smartphone with a big enough screen, just log in with the normal browser and click your name in the top right, then "Personal Details" and put your location in there. A city is fine.

After all that - where are you from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avi_RB7 (31/12/14)

Silver said:


> Welcome @Avi_RB7
> Nice car!
> 
> Enjoy the forum!
> ...


awesome will check it out. I'm from Kempton park


----------



## free3dom (31/12/14)

Avi_RB7 said:


> awesome will check it out. I'm from Kempton park



Welcome @Avi_RB7!

Another one in Gauteng  
Next poll we're gonna crush the vapetonians - who we still love, but we're gonna crush them

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (31/12/14)

Vapetonians... Classic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

